# newbie just wanted to say hi



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey guys just wanted to say hi. I just found the message board and got logged in. 

I tried to search the following but the search said that I needed to be more specific or invalid username. 

I have a 96 Maxima stock with 96,000 miles on it, I was wondering if I should replace the 02 sensor. 

Another question is there a better aftermarket spark plug and wire set that is better then the original OEM.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2003)

96K.. 
You should replace your O2 sensors without any hesitation.. As well as the fuel filter, tranny filter, clean out your fuel injectors and throttle body, replace all belts, bleed and replace all fluids in the car, ETC.. That's if you didn't do all of that yet.. 
95 & up maximas don't have spark plug wires.. 
If you want good performance spark plugs that last 100k miles, go with NGK iridium plugs.. You can get it at almost any auto retailer..


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

RBa2kMax

Thanks for the information. I have been out of town on business.


----------

